# Star Wars and the mouse



## rlobrecht (Oct 31, 2012)

Disney announced the acquisition of Lucasfilm, and the Star Wars franchise, for $4.05 BILLION in cash and stock.  I was surprised to hear that George was the only shareholder for Lucasfilm.

They also announced Star Wars Episodes 7, 8, and 9 will be coming out, starting in 2015.

As a huge Star Wars fan, and a huge Disney fan, I'm excited, but somewhat nervous.

http://thewaltdisneycompany.com/disney-news/press-releases/2012/10/disney-acquire-lucasfilm-ltd






http://starwarsblog.starwars.com/in...sney-more-star-wars-and-great-times-for-fans/

http://starwarsblog.starwars.com/in...-shapeshifting-trail-to-episodes-vii-viii-ix/

http://starwarsblog.starwars.com/index.php/2012/10/30/on-the-brink-of-the-future/


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 31, 2012)

Because that's just what we need, 3 movies of a Disney Princess dancing and singing love ballads with her anthropomorphic Lightsaber and blaster.


----------



## Big Don (Oct 31, 2012)

Cryozombie said:


> Because that's just what we need, 3 movies of a Disney Princess dancing and singing love ballads with her anthropomorphic Lightsaber and blaster.



To be fair, Disney can't do worse than midichlorians and Jar Jar Binks...
Disney has done good things with Marvel...


----------



## sfs982000 (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm actually kind of interested in seeing how they expand the series, if they'll go off the current series of novels written or go in a completely different direction.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Big Don (Oct 31, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


>



Awesome, I always new that rat was evil incarnate...


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 31, 2012)

Jiminy Yoda: Give a little whistle, or whistle not.  There is no try.
Jiminy Yoda: The conscience is strong with this one.


----------



## Big Don (Oct 31, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Jiminy Yoda: Give a little whistle, or whistle not.  There is no try.
> Jiminy Yoda: The conscience is strong with this one.


so wrong that is


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 1, 2012)

Always thought Goofy and Jar Jar were related...


----------



## sfs982000 (Nov 1, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> Always thought Goofy and Jar Jar were related...



It the floppy ear thing


----------



## Instructor (Nov 1, 2012)

That answers everything.  Mickey is a Mouse, Pluto is a Dog, what is Goofy?

Gungin...


----------



## Big Don (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Big Don (Nov 2, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


>


That one is really good


----------



## Big Don (Nov 5, 2012)




----------

